
Show HN: Keep track of your tv-series (demo/demo) - tazer
https://web.twee-app.com
======
mtmail
You need to add a couple of words, imprint, contact info before asking users
to sign up. Even "Keep track of your tv-series" gives more information that
the website itself.

The background image doesn't have an attribution so it might be copyrighted.

~~~
_booty
Thanks for the input, we will make sure to add something that explains the web
site a bit!

------
Fudgel
Does it do notifications when there's a new episode out of the show you're
following?

